# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Introduce

## Евгения(Женя)

How would one person introduce themselves? Like with children in a school, would they just say, "Hi my name is ...", and what about an adult? Can you give me a few examples? Thanks.

----------


## emka71aln

Привет!  Меня зовут Эмка.  Как тебя зовут?

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

::   What about formally? Like two busines people? Would they put their last name first, patrynomic, and then first name, or just their name?

----------


## emka71aln

Dang, I can't answer that.  I usually just hang around with close friends and kids at camp....

----------


## NYgirl3

If it was business people then you would use first name(full) and otchestvo. Like I would say my name is Tatiana Yevgenievna (sorry about the english letters, but my russian letters aren't working right now,lol)

----------


## Lou_la

What does this: Привет mean? I've seen it a few times but not actually been able to figure out quite what it means.  And where's the stress?

----------


## Pravit

It means something like "Hi" and the stress is on the second syllable, although people say it so fast it's not really important.

----------


## Евгения(Женя)

What if your on a train, and someone says hi?(Someone you don't know) Do you say your name and otchestvo? Or just your full name?

----------


## emka71aln

How do you introduce yourself formally if you don't have an otchestvo?  First and last?  Just first?

----------


## Friendy

> What if your on a train, and someone says hi?(Someone you don't know) Do you say your name and otchestvo? Or just your full name?

 The train is very informal, IMHO, you can introduce yourself anyway you like. To some extent, it depends on your age, for example, if a 10-year-old boy says: "меня зовут Иван Иваныч" that would sound awfully funny, but if a middle aged woman introduces herself by her short name, it's quite normal. It also may depend on the age of the person you introduce yourself to. If a grown up introduces himself to a child he can call himself, say, дядя Коля,  тётя Катя,  баба Нюра (this one in case you are an old lady). Personally, I think that just short name will do almost in any case, but I simply don't like those formal and official things, some people on the contrary prefer formality.  

> How do you introduce yourself formally if you don't have an otchestvo?  First and last?  Just first?

 I think just the first is OK.

----------

